# North Norfolk wild camping 25th May (1 night only)



## nesty (May 8, 2018)

I am looking for 1 night only location wild camp in North Norfolk on 25th of May. It is BH weekend and it will be madness in the campsites + children off school. 

I know a few places which might be ok, though wondering if anyone else has suggestions? 

I thought maybe Weybourne beach car park (pay and display), cley beach car park or salthouse (beach road), where they pea shingled & taken out the carpark road is a dead end now. Or maybe even Salthouse heath common, but that might be a bit too secluded for a lone camper?


----------



## tim m154 (May 9, 2018)

The car park at Cley now has signs saying no overnight parking, there are two car parks just outside Sheringham on the POI,, we where there last weekend but in the end stayed at Breck Farm, Kelling, ( Near Kelling Heath) Plenty of room and £16 per night.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 9, 2018)

Hi ya Nesty, 
BTW my Multi Fuel Stove aboard my Motorhome ‘The Nest’ is called ‘NESTY’ -



Why don’t you become a Full Member & open access to our POI data base of Wild Camping possibilities ?.
Good luck with what one you decide on though, I suspect it’s going to be BUSY BUSY BUSY on Most Bank Holiday Weekends, I tend Not to move for the Duration!.


----------



## dane (May 9, 2018)

As above, Cley has a no overnight parking sign (although it appeared to be being ignored last weekend).  Salthouse was very busy last Saturday night, lots of campers and fisherbods (some running engines early hours, presumably for some heat), so don't expect a quiet night there on a BH!


----------



## nesty (May 9, 2018)

Many thanks for the replies. Last year I stayed an extra few days which ran into the BH holiday weekend & it was a waste of money as detested it, so noisy & balls being kicked against the van etc. 
If there was a campsite which was fairly spacious where I could not get some piece and quiet I would consider a night there.


----------

